# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  La Junta de Andalucía incluirá nuevas zonas de riesgo en el Plan de Prevención de Avenidas e Inundaciones y elevará el nivel de otras

## ben-amar

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentaci...rensa&id=19913


Noticias

La Junta de Andalucía incluirá nuevas zonas de riesgo en el Plan de Prevención de Avenidas e Inundaciones y elevará el nivel de otras
13-01-2011
Junta de Andalucía


El delegado de Medio Ambiente en Córdoba, Luis Rey, ha presidido hoy la mesa técnica de medidas de prevención y protección en cauces, que forma parte de las tres mesas técnicas que la Junta de Andalucía ha puesto en marcha tras la inundaciones provocadas por las intensas lluvias registradas en la provincia de Córdoba el pasado mes. A esta mesa han acudido representantes técnicos y políticos de 21 ayuntamientos de Córdoba, así como representantes de la Agencia Andaluza del Agua en la provincia.

Una de las decisiones que se ha tomado en este encuentro es la inclusión en el Plan de Prevención contra Avenidas e Inundaciones en Cauces Públicos (PCAI) de la provincia de Córdoba de varios puntos que no se encontraban en el mismo para que se puedan poner en marcha los proyectos de actuaciones correspondientes. Se trata del río Genil en Palma del Río, que se incluirá en el PCAI en el máximo nivel de riesgo, el A, para ejecutar una defensa en una zona de la margen derecha del río. También se incluirá en el citado Plan con el mismo nivel del riesgo el arroyo de la Huerta del Nido, en Aguilar de la Frontera, con el objetivo de actuar en el embovedado y el encauzamiento.

Asimismo, se incrementará el nivel de riesgo del arroyo Hondo, en Monturque, que ya se encontraba en el PCAI con un nivel de riego C y que pasará a incluirse en el A, para actuar en la recuperación del dominio público hidráulico y el encauzamiento. Además, se volverán a ejecutar proyectos de actuación en puntos incluidos en el Plan en el nivel de riesgo A en los que ya se han llevado a cabo trabajos pero que han resultado insuficientes. Se trata del arroyo Cantarranas, en Castro del Río, donde se prolongará el encauzamiento del tramo en el que se ha actuado, y el encauzamiento del río Salado, en Santaella.

La Consejería de Medio Ambiente y la Agencia Andaluza del Agua también van a iniciar este mes obras de emergencia en cauces públicos por valor de tres millones de euros que afectarán a una veintena de municipios de la provincia de Córdoba como Palma del Río, Villafranca, Castro del Río o Córdoba capital, entre otros.

La mesa técnica ha decidido también dar un plazo de diez días para que los ayuntamientos remitan un informe con los daños causados por las lluvias que han sido expuestos durante la reunión y cotejarlos con los daños de los que tiene conocimiento la Agencia Andaluza del Agua para así disponer de datos más exhaustivos a la hora de acometer actuaciones. Además, la Agencia agilizará los trámites de las autorizaciones para actuaciones en cauces que realizan tantos los ayuntamientos como particulares.

Luis Rey ha destacado la actitud de los participantes en la mesa técnica reunida hoy a la hora de intercambiar información y plantear sus propuestas y se ha comprometido a trasladar algunas peticiones que corresponden a alguna de las otras dos mesas técnicas que se han puesto en marcha.

----------


## REEGE

Sólo esperar, que todo lo que se dice en éstas juntas o reuniones, se cumpla y esas zonas sean tratadas como lo que son y el dinero destinado a ese fin, no se quede por el camino... ¡Que es lo realmente difícil! Esperemos que de los errores del pasado aprendan y valoren de verdad las zonas que son del río y las obras sean de provecho para los afectados... Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Hasta ahora, tanto la Agencia Andaluza del Agua como la Junta, vienen cumpliendo en esta zona, puedo dar fe de ello.
Esperemos que lo que acuerden en estas mesas tambien se lleve a cabo.
Un saludo

----------

